# Youth Rifle-Perfect Little Gun



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

Bought little Moon a New England Arms single shot 270 ten years ago when he was born. At age 7, I orderd a youth stock and he started shooting with Remington reduced recoil loads 
(115 grain bullets). The rifle kicks about like a 243.He is now in the fourth grade and can shoot almost as well as I can. In second grade he kill two bucks one at about 80 yards and one at about 60 yards. Last year he kill two bucks in the same afternoon. Both were about 40 yards from our stand. Not scored this year until today. I won't let him shoot anymore small bucks, but he can shoot all the hogs he wants. Today he head shot a 300 pound black sow at about 100 yards. Dropped her, one shot-one kill. If you are looking for a rifle for a child I would highly recommend the New England Arm with the youth stock in a 270 with the reduced recoil remington bullets. Four deer and one hog and never had to look far after the shot. We hunt out of buddy stands, so he never has had to shoot free hand. It must be nice to have a full time hunting guide who does all the work. I love it and would not have it anyother way. I am blessed he gets so excited over hunting and shooting.


----------

